# I'm back.. which means..



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yeps! An update on piccies and on how the babies are doing. The coo mice are doing great, some lovely colours (I think) and growing very well. They are in that hoppery stage and so getting pictures isn't easy, but managed a few. The Siamese are doing better than great. The three that were born before I went away for a week are massive and now have their eyes open - very cute and definitely blue points. There isn't much colour to them at the moment but the babies that were born whilst I was away are mostly Seal point and looking promising. Got a decent ratio of girls in this litter, so very very happy.

Anyway - here are a load of pictures =)

The Siamese 8 days ago









And now..








































































Some other pretty randoms









Moonface































































Lot's of pictures.. blame Art~, not me


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol aww my, they are gorgous sucks your too far away and will remain to far away  someone please move to Durham!!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Lovely little meeces. I'm jealous


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

XD adorable"


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, that second little marked fawn is just gorgeous. I like that you have a wide variety of colors and marking types. Are those siamese shaded? I can't tell if most of them are and you have one pic with different lighting, or what. :?:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look fab!! And I've fallen in love with moonface!! You can't move to Wales  You need to stay here so i can come get mice


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

i'm with zany one this one! haha


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Lol! Weelll... The coo mice... The bunch with Moonface... They will hit 4 1/2 weeks this weds and thus can technically go to knew homes. I'm not moving until Friday, so if you could arrange to pop over, you can certainly get some by then.

And, if on the chance any of you were wanting some that weren't weaned yet, there is a chance I can actually sell mother with a few babies.. but be prepared that she COULD be pregnant - since I colony breed my mice.

Anyway, something to think about =O)

x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back! love the pics xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ok, I will actually be moving out Tuesday night, so if anyone wants any before then.. lol!

Thank you miss xx

The colours and markings you see in the above pics are as they are to the eye in person. Though I will be getting more pis in a day or two before I move, and will get some group shots in the same lights and such for you to compare.

I was thinking, just thinking as I havent heard from Kallan in a while but.. I could maybe leave a trio (or however many is wanted) of the siamese up here with Kallan (with a Siamese mummy mousie, so techincally a quad or so), if anyone is desperate for them and can arrange with her for getting them at some point. Ditto with any others, or maybe leave them with Zany or Jodie.. Something you guys would have to sort.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Ok, I will actually be moving out Tuesday night, so if anyone wants any before then.. lol!
> 
> Thank you miss xx
> 
> ...


Is Kallan after some (I haven't heard from her in about 2 weeks)? I could come collect tomorrow afternoon sometime and keep them in a spare cage if so (kallan is still in Ireland) if either she or Jodie want some. If you'd still been here I would have been able to help with your and miss.understood's swap as well (have only just found out that I will have a car next month, have been car sharing!) Or if miss.understood can arrange some way to send the mice to you and I could meet her in Jedburgh to give her your mice.

Psst - if you do that though don't tell anyone how many you leave that way I can pretend you only left one  :lol:


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

I would looove if someone could look take a couple of black tans in for me while I got everythin sorted, I've only got the one cage just now and it's getting used, but I'll have another cage by the end of the month (hopefully at the very latest)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I am back and off this week recuperating after surgery, so can collect mice and board for whoever wants!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

pm'd kallan


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Right! I won't be able to get any mice from anyone, but I am ok with that! I'll just be glad of helping people out a bit!

As I said, ALL mine are quite young right now, so in most cases people may need to take (or boarders will need to take), nursing Mummies to keep with the babies until they are happy for them to go. BUT must be aware that many of the does ARE pregnant. Now this concerns me not as I can keep back female youngsters for myself and I know the people taking them will take care of them.

I will go and document what I have, who (if anyone) can go without Mmmies, who can go with, what sexes there are.. so I will be back with a whole load of pictures soon(ish!).

First person for dibs on Siamese goes to Shiprat (and there is a trio for him, if he wants them). after than I know Kallan might want some, miss.understood and Arty. All the others bar one dove tan will be pretty much available on a first come, first served basis LOL! I have two Ivory Satin bucks - with first dibs to Kallan and second to miss.understood.

Back soon with an uber long post x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well! This sucks, being the time of day it is again (I didn't plan this through very well did I lol!), the lighting in the flat is horrid, making pictures impossible! However I do have a sort of list put together, and everyone is welcome to flick through the posts I've made over the past few weeks to see what there is and I'll get some bad pis up soon.

We've currently got..
2 Ivory Satin bucks - first dibs to Kallan and then miss.understood
4 PEWS who carry Satin, Champagne and Silver. We've enough for people to choose whichever sex they want. 
The above are four-five weeks old but they are on the small side although weaned. My fault entirely, they were a litter of 16 and I wasn't really around to cull a few. They are healthy and happy though and I will put up a few example pics of what others in their line have turned out like. They aren't bad, I've worked on them from pet types to get some more showy types.

There are 4 definite Siamese girls and 2 boys. I'll likely be keeping the darkest Seal point girl, though the number will be made up by a Siamese Mum having to be had with them, as they are a few weeks off weaning. It is entirely possible that the mother to come with them (to the boarder and kept with the boarder, or to the eventual home) will have a litter at some point. She has been kept in a colony and so could very well be pregnant. 
First dibs go to Shiprat, as stated above.

5 coo mice. Basically any colour and/or sex you like. There are LOADS of pictures over the forums of them from a few days until the ones posted yesterday. The only one being kept by us is the broken fawny girl. But there is a broken choc boy, broken cinnamons, broken agoutis, ticked and marked all sorts. Very pretty mousies. Weaned and can go without a doe in tow. 
Miss.understood likes a few of these before, so she has first dibs.

The Black tans, broken black tans, dove tans and broken dove tans are too young to be separated from Mum. HOWEVER. If anyone wanting some of these or a boarder is happy, a Mum I can part with for them to continue weaning. There are various sexes, so take your pick really. 
Please note that Jodie wanted Black tans for weeks, so she has first dibs.
Also note that the black tan mums ARE pregnant. And by the looks of them and the size of their first litters, they will have a fair few more black tans, broken blacks, dove tans, broken doves.

I will only let the mice go if boarders are happy to house the mice for the length of time needed for everyone to get transport sorted and that the does and their future litters will be looked after (the ones currently pregnant). I want everyone clear and happy that mummies WILL probably give birth. They are good parents and I've had no problems. But you won't just be getting one or two mice, you'll be getting however many the does give birth to in a week or twos time.

I haven't really thought of prices, my partner would like a couple of quid each for his coo mice and the pew/satins. As for my own, the black tans and siamese, I hadn't really thought about it and I'm not really fussed. Anyone wanting to contribute anything for them can pm me and I'll give back details for a bank transfer and leave it to you.

I'll compile a bundle of images shortly, the recent ones are naff due to bad lighting and timing on my part, but as I said, plenty of pics on the forums, just look about!

x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Woo! I would like an ivory satin buck and a PEW female if possible.

I have 4 big tanks (can hold probably 6 short term) and about 3 littler tanks (can hold around 3) to board for people if required.

If anyone has a self black when collecting boarders I would be a very happy camper!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Little pew/satin things will turn into these bigger things.. these are previous litters from the same line, some are silver/champagne but you get the idea..

Buck









Doe









Doe









The very original buck









The pews a few weeks back, with a satin from a previous litter, the two young ivory satins will look pretty much the same


















Coos a few weeks back









Now look back to page one for a Coo update.

The siamese pics can be seen above and parent pics are around about too. Originally from Kallan and before that, unicorn. So anyone with questions on them then there are two very helpful people right there x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Some black tan, dove tan and broken of each litter




































These originally from miss.understood x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any PEW satins?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

The Ivory satins are pew satins. Not quite sure why, when satin, they go from being called pew to ivory, but they do. So you'll be getting basically, a pew satin buck and a pew carrying satin doe. Ivory satin buck and pew doe =)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesomess  Thanks!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

No problem! I'll find out from Jodie what she would like and if she would like a mummy to go with. Are you happy to take on a mum that could very well give birth before jodie can pick them up?

And if she doesn't want the mum and subsequent babies, do you have the time and space to deal with them? x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can take them on, I have the space for them, no problem.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

2 black tans for me pleasseee as Kallan and Onyx are ROCKIN


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Brilliant, just wanted to be sure, just in case like. I'd not like anyone panicing over being handed a pregnant doe.

On the up side, the doe is the friendliest thing going, has given me some lovely black and dove tans! Some brilliant little meecies on their way for whoever has them 

Would you prefer male or female Jodie? Baring in mind the male might grow to fight, but it is you choice x


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

well I wanted a buck for a bit of experience, but I'm rehoming a buck on tuesday so I think I'd like some does please


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Roger that lol x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooo,they are lovely, Congrats!  
I just adore the pic of the nest of Siamese, all ears and tails :love1


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Woo! I would like an ivory satin buck and a PEW female if possible.
> 
> I have 4 big tanks (can hold probably 6 short term) and about 3 littler tanks (can hold around 3) to board for people if required.
> 
> *If anyone has a self black* when collecting boarders I would be a very happy camper!


Remind me to hide Trebor when you come to visit...

Ditto re the boarding - I've 5 tanks/cages suitable for baby mice to be boarded in and maybe a dozen cages in the loft suitable for anything older that can each hold half a dozen  Not that i have an addiction  So if that's of any help I can keep some for anyone wanting them until they can collect as well.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Could i have pretty please:

preferably a PEW doe (which carries satin) if you have any left ( i can't remember if that satin i tagged on fb a while back is buck or doe, but i like that one if you know what i'm babbling on about!) * i found it and retagged*
and, i just re-tagged the broken marked cutie on your fb, dunno what you're classing that one as 
I love that mahooooosive white mouse on the pic.

Let me know what is confirmed as mine. and when would kallan meet us in Jedburgh again? i'm flat out with work for the next 3 weeks!

Also, i'd be happy to bring some stock down to northumberland, for art to pick up etc. Just let me know what the plan is.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

also, if i'm coming up to Jedburgh to meet with Kallan again.....i have babies here, if anyone interested up in Scotland, i can bring them up. I have
Burmese (some satin)
Siamese (4 does and 1 buck) *need to know if Art is wanting the siamese from me or onyx. I don't mind if you want to get them from Onyx as originally planned, just need to know as i have people interested 
Also lots of broken marked babies.

37 babies in total at the moment.

Anyone interested up in scotland, let me know and i'll post pics tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

No problem. Just jumping into town, then I'll be back to sort everyone out x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm well, i'm going to manchester on saturday, and getting chinchillas and some pew and ivory then, not to mension the blues off shiprat lol, sorry oynx i thought the train was a rusted so i kind of sorted other stock  i feel bad now. I'll still help get stock for Shiprat though so if miss understood gets anything for him i'll bring it down south to durham and then its even shorter distance for matt to travel. I'll Stick with the siamese trio from you Miss understood since your the closest to me and will be alot less planning. i'm sure the siamese will sell very fast anyway and onyx did say she had someone in wales after a few. Yet again i will say i am sorry onyx if i had thought the train was still a go ahead i'd of never sorted other stock well i'd of still got the blues and chinchillas/ Foxes but you know what i mean....


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

miss I think the two you wanted a males, or male and female. The satins are males anyway. But will get those sorted for you. If you specially wanted a doe, I can throw a freebie doe in with the satin boy if you like. You'll be guaranteed some satins then x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Freebies are always good  x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

my siamese!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ahhh well mate looks like you can return the visit and come have lunch with me in darlington my dear


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

quite possibly!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Right! Micies have been picked up!

The Satins turned out to be Female! So I have packed off the two Satin females and two PEW males.. lol! Either way, there is a pair on their way to those who wanted them.

The Black Tans were VERY male heavy. So we have picked out a selection of who we think are males and a very pregnant mummy so if worse comes to worse - there WILL be two girls in the new litter.. or at least one to go with one that is currently ready(ish)..

It was a bit tricky to find a male siamese, as the litter was VERY female heavy ha! But just about managed it, so shippy gets his Siamese quad =)

There are a few extra floating about, specially with the female who will soon give birth - so Kallan can sort those to whoever and keep whichever she likes.. Sorted! I think! xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, can't wait to get my new mice ..... though i feel one of which will be named Squishy! lol xx


----------

